# Torn Rotator Cuff



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Well boys and girls, tearing up your rotator cuff is to be avoided at all costs. I had surgery on Jan. 9. 3 screws later and stuck in a sling until Feb.3rd. I will indeed miss the entire season. Soft tissue takes a full 3 months to completely heal and don't hit it hard for 6 months.

I simply have to live vicariously through you guys, so keep the trip pics coming. After this experience, there is a bucket trip next season for sure!!!!


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

I feel your pain bro fractured my clavecal Dec 20 had surgery new years eve. Hope to get some turns in before the end of the season.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Think of all the money you're saving...


Nope. Can't make that work.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Lol I'm lucky I got my season pass deferred for next year.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Oldman said:


> Ok, opening day for my hill is two days away and I've just got the results back from my MRI that show that I have a torn Rotator Cuff that requires surgery. I cannot put into words how PO'd I am about this. I am going to see how quickly I can get on the "table". For those who have been down this road, what kind of time frame am I looking at regarding rehab until I can get back on the hill? Is my season toast? Just short of 60 and I have never had any surgery of any kind.


How did it happen?

And yes, soft tissue is the worst..... takes forever to heal, and you will always feel something there to remind you it's not an OEM part.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes I lost a edge just booting it and the end of a run. ?


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I had a hard fall on the ice, skates, not on a board. Had my feet clipped out from under me and all 200 lbs landed on the shoulder. As soon as it happened, I knew it was not good. Not my "error" which pissed me off even more.


----------



## Gregg LaPointe (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes I can understand that. Not your doing and you weren't even shredding. I'm a 195lb so pretty much the same situation. We will be back. For the better.?


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Oldman said:


> Well boys and girls, tearing up your rotator cuff is to be avoided at all costs. I had surgery on Jan. 9. 3 screws later and stuck in a sling until Feb.3rd. I will indeed miss the entire season. Soft tissue takes a full 3 months to completely heal and don't hit it hard for 6 months.
> 
> I simply have to live vicariously through you guys, so keep the trip pics coming. After this experience, there is a bucket trip next season for sure!!!!


Sorry to hear, but you may be surprised how quickly you bounce back. I had rotator cuff surgery cuff surgery last year in late October, and was riding again by mid February, so just shy of 4 months. I was mountain biking before the end of February as well. I'm not saying it was 100%, but I felt completely comfortable that I wasn't putting myself at unnecessary risk. Keep up with your rehab, eat healthy food, don't smoke or drink, get good sleep, and you could still get back out this season, depending on when your local closes.


----------

